# "Bikepark" Aggertalsperre



## HenKa (11. April 2002)

Ist eigendlich schon mal jemand von euch durch die leere Aggertalsperre gefahren? Bin jetzt ein paar mal da drin und drum rumgefahren und kann es nur empfehlen. Es müsste für jeden was dabei sein. Ich poste mal ein paar Bilder zur Anregung. Mittlerweile ist die Talsperre komplett leer und wenn es ein paar Tage nicht geregnet hat auch ganz gut befahrbar.


----------



## HenKa (11. April 2002)

Der Blick aus dem Arm richtung Lantenbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenKa (11. April 2002)

Ein paar Ruinen stehen auch noch drin.


----------



## Enrgy (13. April 2002)

Das erinnert mich an die "seligen Zeiten" Anfang der 80er, als die Dhünntalsperre noch nicht fertig war. Das tollste Enduro und Jeepgelände weit und breit...Da war am Wochenende immer die Hölle los. Nur MTB's gabs damals ja bei uns noch nicht, da wurde schnöde mit Motorkraft rumgejuckelt. Tz Tz, wie konnt ich nur ??

Besonders das letzte Bild sollte doch das Herz der Trialer höher schlagen lassen!! Nur noch ne Woche warten, bis der Modder schön durchgetrocknet is, sonst versinkt man beim Drop bis über den Kopf...
Und bei der nächsten Talsperrenleerung in 10 Jahren ragt dann son komisches Stück Rohr aus dem Boden und die nächste Generation Biker wundert sich...


----------



## element (6. Mai 2002)

Hallo HenKa,

wo in G´bach wohnst Du? Komme selbst aus Marienheide. Was fährst du? Trial, Downhill? Oder lieber (so wie ich) Tour u. Marathon?
In 2.Fall kann man sich ja mal Treffen und ne Runde in Richtung Agger ziehen.

Gruß element


----------



## HenKa (8. Mai 2002)

Hi Element

Ich wohne in Dümmlighausen, also direkt vor Ort  . Ich fahre auch eher Tour und vielleich mal ein bisschen FR. Wir können uns gerne mal treffen und eine Runde zusammen drehen. Ich war heute noch in der Talsperre. Mittlerweile kann man da recht gut fahren.  Schlag doch mal einen Termin vor. Ich bin da relativ flexibel.

Gruß Henning


----------



## $ucker (8. Mai 2002)

Hey ich würde gern mal wissen wo genau die talsperre is!!!
vom namen her kommt die mir bekannt vor, und ich war sicher auch schonmal da gewesen, aba hab kein gutes ortsgedächtnis. helft mir mal auf die sprünge. 


cya $ucker


----------



## Snake (11. Mai 2002)

Ist ja witzig, wieviele Gummersbacher (und Umgebung) sind hier im Forum eigentlich unterwegs? Da schreibt man sich mit jemandem und hat denjenigen vielleicht gestern noch beim Biken gesehen....

Bin vor ca. 4 Wochen (als es lange trocken war) durch die Agger gefahren. Ist ein klasse Feeling, aber an einigen Stellen dreht das Hinterrad doch ziemlich durch und wenn man sich dann mit dem Fuß abstützen will, tritt man schon mal in richtig guten Modder. Gerade für Freerider muss das aber tierischen Bock bringen, da es zum Teil sehr heftig steile Abfahrten gibt. 

$ucker: Die Aggertalsperre ist in der Nähe von Gummersbach (müsste man auf der Karte eigentlich finden können). Einige Ortschaften im direkten Umfeld: Bergneustadt, Dümmlinghausen, Lantenbach

Wenn Du von Leverkusen aus kommst, fährst Du die A4 aus Richtung Köln kommend Richtung Olpe und fährst bei der Ausfahrt Gummersbach raus. Dann Richtung Dieringhausen/Vollmerhausen abzweigen, weiter auf der Bundesstraße Richtung Niederseßmar und über Dümmlinghausen zur Aggertalsperre (am besten durchfragen). Lohnt sich!


----------



## allradler (23. Juni 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

wie klein die Welt doch sein kann. Ich wohne auch 
an der Aggertalsperre und fahre alle paar Tage auch meine Touren im Bereich von Aggertalsperre/Genkel/Meinerzhagen/Müllenbach/...

Ich überlege gerade ob ich henka kenne 

Gruss
Peter


----------



## HenKa (24. Juni 2002)

Hallo Allradler

vielleicht sind wir ja wirklich schonmal aneinander vorbeigefahren. Ist ja bei gutem Wetter schonmal gut was los in der Aggertalsperre. Bei so vielen die hier aus dem Raum Gummersbach und Umgebung kommen hönnte man ja eigendlich mal ein kleines Treffen organisieren.

Gruss Henning

P.S. Ich fahre ein Rot Silbernes Stevens M7 Race


----------



## element (24. Juni 2002)

Ich schlage samstags vor! uhrzeit? mir eigentlich ziemlich egal! ort: lieber in der nähe von gummersbach, bis zur agger habe ich ein stück!

also was meint ihr?

gruß element


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snake (25. Juni 2002)

Vielleicht sollte man vorher klären, was jeder so fährt (mehr Freerideorientiert etc.).

Meine Wenigkeit bevorzugt CC, ich liebe Singletrails über alles, bergab nehme ich -zumindest im Oberbergischen- fast alles mit, was kommt, Citybiking (mit Sprüngen etc.) ist eher nicht so mein Fall. Touren und Kilometerlänge egal (von 1,5 - x).

Wie steht's bei Euch?


----------



## element (25. Juni 2002)

bin auch aus der marathon bzw. tour fraktion! länge bis 80 km, fahre aber auch gerne mal ne kurze runde. es darauf gerne steil bergauf oder bergab gehen.

gruß element


----------



## HenKa (25. Juni 2002)

Touren mit kniffligen Singletrails sind auch meine leidenschaft. Ich denke wir werden da was finden das allen Spaß macht.

Was den Termin betrifft, da bin ich sehr flexibel. Es sind ja bald Semesterferien. Aber Samstags wird wohl am besten sein.

gruß Henning


----------



## element (25. Juni 2002)

also: diesen samstag, 13. uhr!

treffpunkt: parkplatz mc do in niedersesmar? ich glaube das sollte für alle rechts zentral sein und kennt jeder oder?

gruß element


----------



## Snake (26. Juni 2002)

Meine Wenigkeit kann an diesem Samstag nicht, da ich das ganze Wochenende weg bin. Schreibt mal, wenn Ihr Euch trefft, wie es war.


----------



## HenKa (26. Juni 2002)

Ich bin Dabei  . Je nach Wetter könnte man danach ja noch eine gepflegte Rast im Biergarten machen.

gruß Henning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## element (1. Juli 2002)

wir hatten zwar kein biergartenwetter, aber gefahren wurde trotzdem. sind sogar trocken wieder nach hause gekommen. auch wenn wir nur zu zweit (HenKa und ich) unterwegs waren, war es eine gelungene tour. und ich war mehrfach überrascht wie wenig ich mich doch in dieser gegend auskenne. und das obwohl es doch nur 10-15 km von mir entfernt ist.
danke auf jeden fall an HenKa, für ne coole neue tour in meinem streckenprogramm!

urteil: auf jeden fall mal wiederhohlen. gerne auch mit weiterer ibc-teilnehmer.

gruß element


----------



## Snake (2. Juli 2002)

Wo ward Ihr denn? Und wieviel Kilometer oder Höhenmeter? 

...bin halt neugierig.


----------



## allradler (2. Juli 2002)

...stimmt   
erzählt mal  -wo genau ging es her. Bin auch neugierig.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## HenKa (2. Juli 2002)

Der Startpunkt war in Niedersessmar bei Mc D. Dann ging es von Niedersessmar über den Bernberg nach Dümmlighausen(Waldweg). Durch Dümmlinghausen zur Aggertalsperre in den Rengse Arm. Dort sind wir in die Talsperre reingefahren und untendurch bis zum Bruch. Vom Bruch ging es weiter bis zur Halbinsel der Aggertalsperre und dort über den mittleren Weg bis zur Spitze. An der Spitze sind wir wieder in die Talsperre rein und dann bis nach Lantenbach. Von Lantenbach aus sind wir um die halbe Genkeltalsperre gefahren und dann hoch zum Unnenberg.  Vom Unnenberg runter sind wir dann über die Abfahrt in die Becke gefahren. Dort haben wir uns dann wieder getrennt.

Das war die Strecke. Über Distanz und Höhenmeter müsste Element etwas schreiben können(Ich habe kein Tacho an meinem Rad). 

Ich hoffe wir können das mal mit ein paar mehr Leuten mal wiederholen.

@ Allradler: Und wie fährt sich dein neues Rad?

Viele Grüße Henning


----------



## allradler (2. Juli 2002)

@Henka

Das Rad fährt sich eigentlich prima, die Federgabel vorne könnte etwas härter sein, sonst ist alles im grünen Bereich. Da läßt sich bestimmt noch was machen.

Samstag/ Sonntag war ich auch noch unterwegs, meistens geht von der Talsperre zur Genkel und dann irgendwie weiter von einem der vielen Wege die dort abgehen. Da ich meine hier schon (fast)    alles zu kennen geht´s in letzter Zeit immer irgendwie in Richtung Holzwipper, über die Hauptstraße und dann irgendwie weiter.
Die Tourdauer liegt immer bei ca. 2-2,5 Std.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## element (2. Juli 2002)

hallo snake, hier die gewünschten tourdaten:

inkl. marienheide zum mc do und von becke zurück nach marienheide!

54,95 km
862 hm
3:14

müßte so ungefähr hinkommen. mein tacho hatte nen kurzen aussetzer

gruß element


----------



## Snake (10. Juli 2002)

Schitt, irgendwie hatte ich das Thema nicht abonniert, deswegen melde ich mich erst jetzt.

@element: Du kommst aus Marienheide? Woher genau? Verrätst Du mir Deinen Namen, in Deinem Profil fand ich nichts. Vielleicht kenne ich Dich ja, obwohl wir nicht ganz ein Baujahr sind. 

862 HM für unsere Gegend ist schon nicht schlecht! Da ich halt in Gummersbach wohne und in Bergneustadt arbeite (und 2-3x pro Woche mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahre), treibe ich mich in letzter Zeit mehr in den Wäldern zwischen B-stadt und Dieringhausen rum. Da sind echt ein paar richtig geile Singletrails. 

@henka: Seid Ihr dann in Dümmlinghausen den Pfad oberhalb der Teerstrecke gefahren, wo man dann kurz vor unterhalb der Mauer wieder herauskommt? Schöner Kurzweg!

Wenn ich von meinem Alpencross wiederkomme, können wir gerne noch mal einen Date ausmachen.


----------



## element (10. Juli 2002)

Hallo Snake,

ich heiße Sven Hielscher, ob du mich jedoch kennst wag ich zu bezweifeln.

1. Sagt mir dein Name nichts.
2. Wohne ich erst seit 2 Jahren in Marienheide. Komme ursprünglich aus Wipperfürth bzw. Agathaberg/Friedrichstal.

Ne gemeinsame Tour können wir gerne mal anstreben. Melde dich nach dem Alpencross!

Alpencross, träume ich auch von. Warscheinlich im nächsten Jahr. Dann am liebsten die TransAlp-Challange..... Mal sehen, ob ich jemals so fit werde....

Gruß element


----------



## HenKa (11. Juli 2002)

@ Snake

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher welche Strecke Du meinst. Wir sind jedenfalls vom Kreisverkehr in Dümmlinghausen durchst Tal bis direkt vor die Staumauer gefahren, und dann rechts den Weg hoch auf die Staumauer.

Bin ab Ende nächster Woche für eine Woche in Holland. Danach währe ich gerne nochmal bei einer Tour dabei.

Gruß Henning


----------



## Snake (11. Juli 2002)

Ganz einfach, Du fährst vom Kreisverkehr Richtung Gummersbach hoch, kurz nach dem Kreisverk. rechts zur Mühle und wieder rechts an den Häusern vorbei in den Wald. 

Es geht leicht bergauf (recht breit) und Du kannst diesen Höhenweg bis zu den Häusern fahren, dann gehts entweder wieder runter auf die Straße, die zur Mauer geht oder Du fährst links hoch und kommst nach der Auffahrt auf der Verbindungsstraße heraus, die von Ehrlinghagen rüberkommt. 

Von dort kann man ja wunderbar dann den Weg kurz darauf rechts runterknallen, wo man dann oberhalb der Mauer herauskommt. Blickst Du durch?

...sonst können wir den mit Element ja mal zusammenfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HenKa (11. Juli 2002)

Jetzt weiss ich welchen Du meinst. Sicher kenn ich den. Liegt ja direkt vor meiner Haustür. Sehr Lustig ist in dem Gebiet auch die Strecke die rechts neben dem Hotel an der Sperrmauer beginnt und dann oberhalb vom alten Steinbruch entlangführt. Inklusive der Durchquerung eines Baches. Wenn Du die noch nicht kennst zeige ich sie Dir gerne mal. Und andere...

Gruß Henning


----------



## allradler (12. Juli 2002)

Der "Pfad" von Dümmlinghausen (Kreisverkehr) bis auf den "Nordpol" (heißt wirklich so)  nennt sich der Hardt-Weg.  Ich wohne auch direkt in dem Ort.

Gruss
Peter


----------

